# Getting visa stamp makes life easier



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Something that a lot of people have been discussing here off late is if they should get the visa stamped or just go with the letter form DIAC and travel. The visa is a proof that you have a PR, a work visa, as and when you apply for a job, everyone wants to see the work proof, you can not keep taking a print of the visa grant everytime you go somewhere for an interview or go join a course or for that matter meet a real estate agent. these people do ot have access to visa or passport details.

I have been meeting a lot of consultants off late and everyone asks me to get a proof of work rights, all I have to do is carry my passport, they take a copy of the passport and we are done and most people do ask for original, so i have to carry my passport with me, if i mail them my passport scan, they still want to see the original.

I suggest getting the stamp on the passport, c'mon people, when you have come this far, dont just sit back and try to omit or skip the last step.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would second that. There are so many instances where you have to show the actual stamp that even if one travels without the visa stamp, they would be forced to get it at one point or another. Plus, it makes life so much easier and simpler.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

maz, again, i dont have an entry stamp on my pp .. everyone is surprised when they dont see one on my passport .. but yes i now realise, it makes life so much easier, you dont have to carry print outs


----------



## coolmohsin4u (Oct 9, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> c'mon people, when you have come this far, dont just sit back and try to omit or skip the last step.


Dear Anj1976,

What you have said is very true especially after I have gone through so many hurdles of getting the PCC's, Documents attestation and many more........ and Believe getting the Passports stamped would be the most easiest thing to do than all hardships gone through earlier....

I am desperately waiting for my grant...once i have it, I shall definitely get it stamped for self and family....

Thankx again for your kind advice....


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would add here that getting the visa stamped in your passport may be a lot easier in Aus compared to India/Pakistan where you have to fumble with couriers.

Visa labels are a free-of-cost, walk-in service at all DIAC city offices in Australia.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I would add here that getting the visa stamped in your passport may be a lot easier in Aus compared to India/Pakistan where you have to fumble with couriers.
> 
> Visa labels are a free-of-cost, walk-in service at all DIAC city offices in Australia.


There's a high probability that the immigration officers sitting at the Indian airport would ask for the visa. If they don't find one, you'll have to answer a lot of questions. Always best to get it done at your home country. I'm waiting for the day I send my passport to VFS. 

I don't know, buy if one wants to open a bank account sitting outside Australia, he or he should be providing some supporting documents. Visa is the only thing they would have.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> There's a high probability that the immigration officers sitting at the Indian airport would ask for the visa. If they don't find one, you'll have to answer a lot of questions. Always best to get it done at your home country. I'm waiting for the day I send my passport to VFS.
> 
> I don't know, buy if one wants to open a bank account sitting outside Australia, he or he should be providing some supporting documents. Visa is the only thing they would have.


Banks are fine with grant letters. It's only the institutions who arent aware of e-visas that can kick a bit of fuss.

Banks need 100 points of ID to open accounts, so you'll need to show them your passport in person or a scan beforehand.

The point about the immigration officials in India/Pakistan being unaware of e-Visas is valid. My friend got a few puzzled looks from the immigration officials in Pakistan last time on his out-bound trip.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I dont understand why people become lazy for this thing. It makes life easier everywhere at airports, banks, jobs etc.

On top of that I like a visa stamp on my passport. I can proudly say that I have visited one more country. I really wish that all of my passport pages are filled with visa stamps of different countires ! 

And produly have the stamp of nation where you are going to live !


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Getting the visa stamp here in India is a very simple and an uncomplicated process..
You can either send your passport via courier to the Austr. embassy in New Delhi or walk into the nearest VFS office...It doesn't cost a fortune...probably 300 bucks or less...
Your passports will come in 4 days flat..without fail..



twister292 said:


> I would add here that getting the visa stamped in your passport may be a lot easier in Aus compared to India/Pakistan where you have to fumble with couriers.
> 
> Visa labels are a free-of-cost, walk-in service at all DIAC city offices in Australia.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Something that a lot of people have been discussing here off late is if they should get the visa stamped or just go with the letter form DIAC and travel. The visa is a proof that you have a PR, a work visa, as and when you apply for a job, everyone wants to see the work proof, you can not keep taking a print of the visa grant everytime you go somewhere for an interview or go join a course or for that matter meet a real estate agent. these people do ot have access to visa or passport details.
> 
> I have been meeting a lot of consultants off late and everyone asks me to get a proof of work rights, all I have to do is carry my passport, they take a copy of the passport and we are done and most people do ask for original, so i have to carry my passport with me, if i mail them my passport scan, they still want to see the original.
> 
> I suggest getting the stamp on the passport, c'mon people, when you have come this far, dont just sit back and try to omit or skip the last step.


Couldn't agree more, and infact it takes no more than 5 days (1-2 days in most cases) as Australian embassies are extremely efficient from my experience. So instead of worrying and asking around use that same time to get your stamp


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

twister292 said:


> I would add here that getting the visa stamped in your passport may be a lot easier in Aus compared to India/Pakistan where you have to fumble with couriers.
> 
> Visa labels are a free-of-cost, walk-in service at all DIAC city offices in Australia.


do u mean visa can be stamped on arrival in australia?....


----------



## jb12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it can. However, depending what country you are leaving from, the Australian visa label might be required if the immigration from where you are leaving from has no access to confirm that you have been granted the visa. Bringing a copy of the grant letter should be able assist.

I think there is some terminology discrepancy here regarding the visa. The Australian visa is just a label that gets put on one of your passport pages. It doesn't get stamped as you travel in and out of Australia. It has your name and other pertinent information that probably the Australian Immigration knows what it stands for. 

Depending what city you will arrive in Australia, there might not be a local DIAC office to obtain the visa label. I believe the major cities such as Sydney & Melbourne have a DIAC location. For me, I just got my visa label from the Australian Embassy in my country before I arrived in Australia. That way I didn't have to worry about Australian Immigration questioning my Australian status. Also, I didn't have to waste time going to the DIAC office and proceed with other things during my stay since I originally went to validate my visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

twister292 said:


> Banks are fine with grant letters. It's only the institutions who arent aware of e-visas that can kick a bit of fuss.
> 
> Banks need 100 points of ID to open accounts, so you'll need to show them your passport in person or a scan beforehand.
> 
> The point about the immigration officials in India/Pakistan being unaware of e-Visas is valid. My friend got a few puzzled looks from the immigration officials in Pakistan last time on his out-bound trip.


If you open your bank account prior to arrival or within 6 weeks of arriving in the country, then all that is required is your passport. Banks actually do ask to see the visa label in your passport.

Leave it any later than that, then you will need a lot more than your passport to open a bank account.

To be honest, DIAC will tell you if you need a visa label in your passport. That advice is normally communicated if you are from or living in a country that has no way of checking your visa status, so ultimately, one only has themselves to blame if they choose to ignore this advice and are then denied boarding at the airport. Bear in mind that any airline who transports a passenger who does not have a valid or correct visa faces a heavy fine, so no airline in their right mind will take a chance if they cannot verify that you have a valid visa.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Got my visa evidenced*



Maz25 said:


> If you open your bank account prior to arrival or within 6 weeks of arriving in the country, then all that is required is your passport. Banks actually do ask to see the visa label in your passport.
> 
> Leave it any later than that, then you will need a lot more than your passport to open a bank account.
> 
> To be honest, DIAC will tell you if you need a visa label in your passport. That advice is normally communicated if you are from or living in a country that has no way of checking your visa status, so ultimately, one only has themselves to blame if they choose to ignore this advice and are then denied boarding at the airport. Bear in mind that any airline who transports a passenger who does not have a valid or correct visa faces a heavy fine, so no airline in their right mind will take a chance if they cannot verify that you have a valid visa.


The whole process is so simple. I submitted our passports (my wife's, my 3 yr old daughter's and mine) at VFS Aus office here in bangalore on Friday 8th June). I got the visa stamped and passport delivered to us today (13th June). It was a hassle free process which did not take more than 1 hour of my time at the VFS office (that too because of the queue), actual time at the counter was 5 mins. The charge for all three of us was Rs 670/-.

I think it is the easiest part of the whole visa application process . My +1 to go for it while you are in your home country.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Another point to consider is that even if you have e-visa as a primary applicant, you need to call the e-visa service to get password for secondary applicant, without that online verification of e-visa for secondary applicant has some difficulties. I've read this story in some other thread. 

So it is better to get visa labelled, I've sent mine two days back to Australian embassy in washington dc. Waiting to see the label


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Another point to consider is that even if you have e-visa as a primary applicant, you need to call the e-visa service to get password for secondary applicant, without that online verification of e-visa for secondary applicant has some difficulties. I've read this story in some other thread.
> 
> So it is better to get visa labelled, I've sent mine two days back to Australian embassy in washington dc. Waiting to see the label


Believe me its beautiful to see the stamp 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> Believe me its beautiful to see the stamp
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes , after all the hard year long efforts, seeing a blank and white printout of grant page doesnt looks full filling . Want to see something colorful and which we will keep carefull, One other day I was wiping my hand with A4 sheet printed paper and then curiously opened the paper and realized that is one of the copy of grant, ha ha, As I've printed multiple copies and in over enjoyment.

We will not do that with passport visa label right


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gg3103 said:


> Believe me its beautiful to see the stamp
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


hahaha.. yeah, youc an admire if for days, i still do at times


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

+1 for getting the visa stamped in India but a big -10 for the visa label...Its a dull , black and white, hard to read visa...

But I still love it!!!!!!
 

My student visa (USA) is much more lively and attractive but believe me the monochromatic Australian visa is much more beautiful....lol



gg3103 said:


> Believe me its beautiful to see the stamp
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

monochromatic Australian visa??? Of course not..it is all color..

I found it more vivid and lively than my US visa. Where did u get that labeled?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I didnt mean it in the literal sense...
the label is probably gonna be the same irrespective of the place from you get it ....

Its kinda monochromatic when compared to a USA visa..

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LUzKLtjge2Q/SBCPXPvfRHI/AAAAAAAAAL8/WgNRy0_s3z0/s400/IMG_2621.jpg





louisam said:


> monochromatic Australian visa??? Of course not..it is all color..
> 
> I found it more vivid and lively than my US visa. Where did u get that labeled?


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Okay..
may be adding our pic, like the US, to the visa wud make it more colorful..


----------

